# Condensation in Headlights



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

The last storm we had turned to rain and since then i got some condensation in the front left headlight of my truck and its fogged. The other head light is clear. Anybody know an easy way to dry it out?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I dunno, maybe take it off, if it is easy, and stick a hair dryer in the holes where the lights are. Maybe that would dry it. Or stick the truck inside for a bit and let some heat hit the light from like a torpedo heater. Dont do it too close or you could melt the lens


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

once u dry it out u gotta seal the crap out of it


----------



## yancy (Aug 29, 2005)

Check the seal on the back of the original light and where you mounted the strobe the water is getting in somewhere you might want to think about replacing the seal on the stock light. I know my GMC has a little rubber diaphragm on the light if ford has those make sure it does not have a hole in it.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

You could put a small pin hole in the top or bottom to let the moisture evaperate or drain. Doubtful. Get it all sealed up so it won't happen again. Still doubtful. Or just leave the lights on till they dry out or your battery goes dead. Sorry thats the best I got, and no ones said that was very good


----------



## Grisi24 (Oct 19, 2005)

Well I use to install all sorts of these. There is normally two types a push in plug type hid-a-way strobe and a two screw mount. We almost always used the two screw type with a really good gasket and we always added silicon around the gasket. DON"T FORGET the standard plug on the strobe cables are not water proof. They will short out (I have seen it many times and have fixed it many times). You can use some sort of sealed connector. We used a product from Molex. They worked really well.


----------

